# Potrzebny admin gentoo do instalacji Z-Push

## Kordian

Witam!

Jak w temacie, trza uruchomić Z-Push (https://z-push.org, http://vwiki.co.uk/Z-Push_v2_with_Zimbra) na moim serwerze i chętnie kogoś na taką pracę zatrudnię.

Kontakt proszę na PW lub biuro@aquila-it.pl.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------

## Kordian

Żadnych chętnych? Wszyscy zajęci? A ponoć w innym wątku się chwalicie, że wszystko działa i nie ma nic do roboty  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

A co tu do roboty, w drugim sznurku, który podałeś, jest wyłożona cała instalacja tego Z-pusha na przykładzie Ubuntu.

To zwykły skrypt PHP, który instalujesz na serwerze WWW z obsługą PHP jak np Wordpressa albo Joomlę.

Z resztą:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To gdzie Open source Z-Push przychodzi; to jest implementacją protokołu Microsoft ActiveSync, który służy "over-the-air" dla wielu platform ActiveSync zdolnych urządzeń, w tym Windows Phone, Apple iPhone i iPad, Android i Blackberry 10 urządzeń. Open source Z-Push umożliwia dowolny pakiet oparty na PHP grupowej stać się w pełni syncable z dowolnego urządzenia zgodnego z ActiveSync.
> 
> Jako projekt opensource GPL, pozwala programistom dodanie własnego zaplecza, tak, że Z-Push może komunikować się z ich rozwiązania do pracy grupowej.
> ...

 

Ja tu widzę raczej miejsce na serwer IMAP do poczty, CardDAV i CalDAV do  kontaktów i kalendarza zadań, względnie LDAP może się tam przydać.

Z resztą jest jasno napisane, że Zarafa Deutschland GmbH, odwaliła początki, czyli dobrze znane i opisane protokoły, używane w różnych aplikacjach, które są w repozytorium każdego Linuxa, 

a do prawdziwych problemów szuka "społeczności opensource", żeby ktoś za nich odwalił najtrudniejszą robotę.

Lepiej rzuć okiem na RoundCube i Davicala, bo coś mi się zdaje, że mają większe możliwości od tego Z-Pusha.

Pomijając marketoidalny bełkot tego Z-Pusha, to tu masz konkurencyjny projekt:

https://syncevolution.org/documentation/installation

Pozdro

----------

## Kordian

Ech, no i zaczyna się. Nie wiem, co w sobie mam, ale co forum, to przyciągam kłopoty.

Co mam Panu, Panie Jackukalex, odpowiedzieć? Wsparcia Pan nie zaoferował. Mimo to nie omieszkał Pan oznajmić, że dla Pana instalacja z-pusha to bułka z masłem. Skrytykował Pan jednocześnie, jak rozumiem, to rozwiązanie, bo według Pana eksperckiej opinii są inne i lepsze.

Za to nie zauważył Pan, że w tym, co Pan nazywa "drugi sznurek" jest wyłożona instalacja na przykładzie Ubuntu. A ja mam Gentoo. I dlatego szukam kogoś od Gentoo. I dlatego piszę na tym forum, a nie forum Ubuntu. Bo gdyby doczytał Pan tę instalację dokładniej, zorientowałby się Pan może, że na przykład rozwiązanie to korzysta z bibliotek php, których to instalacja na gentoo ponoć (z tego co mi mówiono) nie jest już taka łatwa i nie jest taka sama, jak na Ubuntu. Pomijając już fakt, że osobną sprawą jest instalacja, a osobną konfiguracja. I dotyczy to każdej instalacji. A że gentoo mam skonfigurowane, jak to gentoo, pod siebie, też i pewne rzeczy należy odpowiednio skonfigurować i pewnie doinstalować.

Jeśli więc zechciałby się Pan podzielić swoją wiedzą, czy może nawet poprowadzić mnie za rączkę (bo niestety nie mam dość wiedzy) przy tej "łatwej i prostej" instalacji, jestem gotów do współpracy. Jeśli chciałby Pan takie prace wykonać za odpowiednią zapłatę, też jestem gotów. Jeśli uważa Pan, że mój problem można rozwiązać za pomocą innych narzędzi i JEDNOCZEŚNIE jest Pan gotów je u mnie wdrożyć, tym chętniej podejmę współpracę. Jeśli natomiast mamy się tu przerzucać tylko jałowymi i subiektywnymi dysputami na temat tego, co lepsze, a co nie (do tego jałowymi chociażby z tego względu, że nie mam odpowiedniej wiedzy, żeby tu z Panem dyskutować na te tematy), to może poczekajmy, aż ktoś inny z tego forum znajdzie ochotę mnie wesprzeć i zrealizować moje założenia.

Mam nadzieję, że Pana tu nie uraziłem. Ale proszę też zrozumieć moją sytuację: potrzebuję konkretnego wsparcia w konkretnej sprawie, a nie subiektywnych dywagacji. Nawet jeśli będą to dywagacje osób posiadających wiedzę i umiejętności, nie rozwiążą one moich potrzeb.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

Jakich modulow? Masz na mysli biednego curla?

```
USE=curl emerge php
```

Ja tam nie widze nic specyficznego dla Gentoo, moze poza zainstalowaniem PHP czy Apache badz innego serwera www.

Ale skoro masz Gentoo, to chyba potrafisz zainstalowac paczke?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kordian

Nie widzisz, bo się na tym znasz. Ja się nie znam, serwer instalował mi ktoś inny, więc sprawa jest inna.

To nie tylko "biedny" curl (chyba), ale z tego, co wyczytałem też sem_get, shm_attach, sem_acquire, shm_get_var, czyli ponoć pakiet php-process. I z tego, co mi powiedziano, to trzeba takie coś skompilować i nie wiadomo co tam jeszcze, żeby na gentoo działało. Dość powiedzieć, że znajomy linuksowiec się tego nie podjął.

Samą instalację z-push to ja już w sumie przeprowadziłem, ale jak się okazało sama instalacja w moim, dość specyficznym środowisku to nie to wszystko. Tak, trza jeszcze pokonfigurować apache (też coś tam zrobiłem, ale nadal nie działa, jak należy).

----------

## Belliash

Konfiguracja apache nie jest zalezna od dystrybucji. Powiem wiecej, jakbys mial Windowsa, tez musialbys skonfigurowac apache.

W Gentoo wystarczy Ci odpowiendio zainstalowane PHP - wszystko zalatwisz flagami USE. Tu na prawde nie ma zadnej filozofii.

----------

## Kordian

No też i szukam kogoś, kto się na tym zna i to "odpowiednio" zainstaluje oraz odpowiednio "załatwi" flagami.

Ewentualnie kogoś, kto zrobi to "moimi palcami".  :Smile: 

I nie szukam filozofa (bo sam w filozofowaniu potrafię być dobry), tylko kogoś z wiedzą w temacie, czasem i chęcią.

----------

## Jacekalex

Wystarzy w źródłach tego Z-pusha zobaczyć, jakich modułów PHP potrzebuje, podejrzewam, że takich samych jak inne skrypty typu RoundCube, PHPMyadmin czy Wordpress.

Ja mam PHP skompilowane tak:

```
dev-lang/php-5.6.17 apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter flatfile fpm gd gdbm gmp hash iconv imap inifile intl ipv6 json kerberos ldap ldap-sasl libmysqlclient mhash mysql mysqli nls odbc opcache pdo phar posix postgres readline session simplexml soap sockets spell sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode vpx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xslt zip zlib
```

Jak tak spróbujesz skompilować, to Apacha Ci wciągnie w zależnościach z odpowiednimi flagami.

Potem jedziesz praktycznie tak, jak w tutku Z-pusha do Ubuntu, jedyny drogbiazg, który musisz zmienić, to folder dla Z-pusha.

Debian i pochodne używają lokalizacji domyślnej /var/www  a w Gentoo masz /var/www/{HOSTNAME}/htdocs, i dla skryptów CGI - w Debianie jest /usr/lib/cgi-bin/  w Gentoo /var/www/{HOSTNAME}/cgi-bin/, poza tym Apacha konfiguruje się identycznie we wszystkich Linuxach.

A poza tym, od czego jest dokumentacja?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apache

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PHP

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nginx

Pozdro

----------

## Kordian

Brzmi to fajnie dla Was, bo się na tym znacie. Dla mnie mniej lub więcej czarna magia, bo nie wiem nic o kompilacji i o tym, jak kompilację można sprawdzić.

Tak jak pisałem dwa wpisy temu, według "tutka" potrzebny jest pakiet php-process, a więc sem_get, shm_attach, sem_acquire, shm_get_var. Nie mam pojęcia, jak sprawdzić czy to mam.

Co do apacha, mój jest skonfigurowany do używania virtual vhostów. Jak na porządnego głupka przystało, nie znając się również na konfiguracji apacha, po prostu do katalogu vhosts.d dodałem nowy plik wpisując do niego to, co w "tutku" (oczywiście modyfikując ścieżki) celem dodania aliasu active synca. Dodałem osobny plik dla zwykłego, osobny dla ssl. Po restarcie apacha alias po ssl działa, bez ssl nie działa. Dalej nie poszedłem.

Z-pusha mam już zainstalowanego zgodnie z "tutkiem".

Tak wygląda sytuacja na obecną chwilę.

Jeśli zechcecie mi w tym pomóc tu na forum i bezkosztowo, to uprzejmie proszę pisać swoje posty jak do głupka, bo jak widzicie wiedza u mnie w temacie zerowa.

----------

## Belliash

```
USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter flatfile fpm gd gdbm gmp hash iconv imap inifile intl ipv6 json kerberos ldap ldap-sasl libmysqlclient mhash mysql mysqli nls odbc opcache pdo phar posix postgres readline session simplexml soap sockets spell sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode vpx xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xslt zip zlib" emerge php
```

Reszte masz w tutku ktory sam podales.

Idz i nie grzesz wiecej  :Wink: 

----------

## Kordian

No nie, tak lekko się teraz mnie nie pozbędziecie...

Co robi ten kod? Powie mi, czy mam zainstalowane php-process?

Bo tylko napomknę, że serwer mam od lat i działa (wraz z apache), jak rozumiem to jest jasne...

Dziękuję!

----------

## Kordian

No i jak? Nie ma nikt chęci lub czasu na wsparcie w temacie?

----------

## mrhe

Chętnie Ci to zrobię 200zł netto /h , wystawiam f-vat. Przelicz koszty i przeczytaj lepiej to co wyżej napisali. Bo wszystko jest na talerzu. Jeżeli serwer chodzi od lat i nikt z nim nic nie robił to lepiej bym się zastanowił nad update world  :Smile: 

----------

